

Peter Thiel and Garry Kasparov Discuss Technology, Progress - jeremyrwelch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TQwAr7lysw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TQwAr7lysw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atp85cNLI5A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFaCMnVSrrI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuNVSVeMPSk
======
jeremyrwelch
Links to all 4 segments:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TQwAr7lysw>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atp85cNLI5A>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFaCMnVSrrI>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuNVSVeMPSk>

